# lump abdomen/ruptured?



## dragyn5 (Feb 19, 2006)

Help!!! I have a new blondi, 7-8 inches, just molted on Monday. I moved it to a new huge aquarium last night. It was racing around today and this afternoon, I noticed this lump.

Could it be a ruptured abdomen? What do I do now? I've already looked through all the other threads, but they just confuse me and make me panic more. I basically saved this girl from a little plastic container that she has lived in for who knows how long.

Help me save Debra!!!!!

Heidi


----------



## JPD (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi,
If it is wildcaught which I am guessing it is, then it may be an internal parasite.  Keep an eye on it


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 19, 2006)

Unless you see an opening there with hemolyph leaking out I don't think you have a problem. Blondis can have deformities like that sometimes and they will moult away in the comming moults (as far as I know). 

Some people here have reported similar abnormalities and if I remember correctly non of those have posed a serious threat to the T.


----------



## common spider (Feb 19, 2006)

I would have to agree with Cirith on this one like he said if you see some goo comming out then you have a problem.I too have seen strange shapes on them before also after a molt.So just calm down and I am shure your T will be fine.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope that she is ok, she is gorgeous and our newest baby! She was so tired from the last molt and so happy in the new set up. I just hope that we don't lose her. By the way, we haven't seen any fluid.

Heidi


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 19, 2006)

dragyn5 said:
			
		

> I hope that she is ok, she is gorgeous and our newest baby! She was so tired from the last molt and so happy in the new set up. I just hope that we don't lose her. By the way, we haven't seen any fluid.
> 
> Heidi


Then there isn't anything you can do (congrats I guess). Now lets only hope it's a "normal" lump and not a parasite, in which case you can't do anything either.

But if it is a parasite you should see it grow/move or similar over time. If it doesn't then you only have to look forward to the comming moults and hope she looks better afterwards.


----------



## common spider (Feb 19, 2006)

I should have asked this before but was she a wild caught T?



Just asking.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 19, 2006)

I picked her up at a pet store and they had told me that it was an owner turn in. Someone had owned her previous and didn't want her anymore. This lump just showed up today. There was nothing this morning.

Heidi:?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 19, 2006)

Was any distortion visible at all before the molt?


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, she looked just fine. Nothing appeared until this afternoon, 4 days after she molted.


Heidi


----------



## Amanda (Feb 19, 2006)

4 days after?  That's weird.  I'm no expert tho.


----------



## NeilD (Feb 20, 2006)

*exo skel blondi*

I'm no expert but maybe in the hardening process with increased blood(Goo) pressure it sort of pushed that piece of body harder (sort of hernia, without the muscle problems associated with the vert form), if this is the case it will have probably hardened off by now and will probably moult out next time.

Good luck with her, I have a 5" blondi in pre-moult and a sling very close to moult and I am concerned for both of them.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, Debra is awake and has moved some. When I went to check the bump, she flicked at me. I am taking this as encouragement.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Bad News!!!*

Things don't look so good now. She sprung a leak. She flicked and then we saw some clear goo oozing out of her abdomen. My husband put on some vasoline on it and we can hope for the best.


----------



## common spider (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sorry but it sounds like a parasite.


Sorry..............


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that! If you can, try to get hold of NuSkin, it's a spray that you can use to reinforce the skin.

It might just have ruptured because of the kicking, but the bad thing is, if it isn't a parasite it still doesn't look too good because it's quite a ways to the next moult 

Could you take another picture if the T still happens to be out?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like a parasite to me to. Just put some NuSkin or Liquid Bandage over the wound and hope for the best.


----------



## 2shelbys (Feb 21, 2006)

I had this same problem with an adult female T. blondi. She was just over 9 inches. On the day after a molt I noticed an almost identical lump on her abdomen. She seemed OK for just over a week and then a small rupture appeared and started to leak. Before I had a chance to apply liquid bandage I started to see tiny mite-like creatures swarming out of and around the hole. there were no mites in the enclosure before this so I assumed they were inside her all along. She did not survive it.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Latest update...*

Last night my husband was able to put some vaseline on her and the bleeding stopped. Today she has moved a bit and did a small bit of webbing. We are hopeful! Since this bump showed up after she was so active in the cage, I am thinking that she fell. I don't know if they can heal after having a rupture...we'll just cross our fingers and think positive thoughts for her.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 22, 2006)

dragyn5 said:
			
		

> Last night my husband was able to put some vaseline on her and the bleeding stopped. Today she has moved a bit and did a small bit of webbing. We are hopeful! Since this bump showed up after she was so active in the cage, I am thinking that she fell. I don't know if they can heal after having a rupture...we'll just cross our fingers and think positive thoughts for her.


If hemolymph is left untouched on a small surface it will form a crust. But on a large rupture... who knows?!.. If the T makes it to the next moult it will heal the damage, yes.

Keep her warm, feed but DON'T feed too much (you don't want the leak to spring open again because of internal pressure) have water in the tank. If the T makes it for the 2 comming months I'm confident that it will pull through if nothing else happens.

The T should now have realized that another moult is in order because the abdomen needs repairing so it might force an early moult. I said 2 months because all the time until the next moult the new exo is forming inside the T, and that will help with protecting the exposed area.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 22, 2006)

*How soon should I feed her?*

She just molted a week ago, is it too early to feed her?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 22, 2006)

I think with the condition she is in you should wait for 3-4 more weeks just to make sure. Best of luck!


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 23, 2006)

There now seems to be a crust building up where there was a tear on the abdomen. I hope this is a good sign. She is hiding under a hollowed out small log, but she moves a bit. She sometimes faces out and then turns around. She has also put up some webbing. 

I think that she fell and had some fluid build up. She then flicked and since she had just molted less than a week before, she opened it up a bit. The lump grew too fast to be parasites. It was a tiny tear and the blood just oozed a bit and we put vaseline on it right away.

I am keeping my fingers crossed and the temp warm and the humidity high.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds good! Now lets just hope she has a good and snuggly time until next moult!


----------



## common spider (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope all goes well becuase those T's kick ass!!!!!



:clap:


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 23, 2006)

Cirith,

I love your avatar!!! I used to go see the Rocky Horror Picture show at midnight with all my friends. I have seen it over 300 times! Are you in the US? Thank you so much for all of your information, you have been so helpful. 

Last night she came out of the log for a stroll around the aquarium, it was encouraging.

H


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 23, 2006)

Hehe.. thanks 

Nope, I'm from Transsexual Transylvania  

Can you take a pic of what it looks now? I'd be interested in seeing the crust and how large and where the damage occurred.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry, packing for a weekend trip and didn't have time to shoot a photo. As of last night she was still out and moving a bit.

H


----------



## MizM (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmm, it _was_ clear liquid, right? I'm forming a theory, perhaps, if it IS just a liquid filled cyst, the exuvial fluid didn't disperse between the old exoskeleton and the new. Maybe it just sort of pooled in the abdomen?

When you called me about it, I thought it was like the lumps I see on our local wild Ts. They often have lumps on their opisthomas, but they are hard and don't appear to be fluid filled.

A first-aid note, IMHO, the first thing to try with a fluid leak is a tiny piece of toilet tissue. Just like hubby does when he cuts himself shaving!  Only after that has proven inadequate do I resort to any chemical preparation. While they may be perfectly safe, we really do not know how they affect Ts in the long run. Also, steer away from the use of Vaseline or any ointment, the T could easily transfer it from her backside to her book lungs, effectively blocking them.


----------



## JPD (Feb 24, 2006)

Not sure if this was mentioned already and I am feeling to lazy to read back through the thread....but.....
I wonder if she didn't kick hairs just out of the molt thereby causing an injury that closed up on its own prior to you noticing?  Since the lump was broken open by her subsequent kicking, it seems that might be a viable scenario.
Just a thought.  Glad she is doing better.


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 24, 2006)

"I wonder if she didn't kick hairs just out of the molt thereby causing an injury that closed up on its own prior to you noticing? Since the lump was broken open by her subsequent kicking, it seems that might be a viable scenario.
Just a thought."

You know what, this may be exactly what happened. We brought her home just a day or two after she molted. She was a bit upset at the drive. We tryed to keep her in the plastic container that she came in for a few days, then we moved her.

She is doing well now. It has scabbed over and she was out walking around the cage and drinking water.

Heidi


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good to hear she's perkin' up


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so thrilled, she is gorgeous and huge!!! We check on her about 4 times a day, just to see where she is and what she is doing. I have 47 T's but she is at the top of the list.


----------



## jeffh_x (Feb 25, 2006)

theres nth much u can do abt but keep an eye on her... hope fully a molt would occur...by thenhopefully the lump would clear off...of course you wouldnt expect all of it to go away... so theres nth much you can really do...just keep a watch an her... keep your fingers crossed... and hope for the best...


----------



## MizM (Feb 26, 2006)

dragyn5 said:
			
		

> ...I have 47 T's....


You've been in the hobby HOW LONG?


----------



## jeffh_x (Feb 26, 2006)

and i was all pig headed when i had 9


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 27, 2006)

I got my first T in June of last year.....so....um....uh...I guess I'm a little obsessed!!! LOL

So that only averages out to about 2 T's a month. Actually, I only had 3 T's until I went to MizM's house in November and between now and then I got 44 of them.....so it's all her fault. Yep, I feel good blaming her! Thank you Terri, it's all your fault!

Luv Ya!!!


----------



## fantasticp (Feb 27, 2006)

Just thought I'd say that I had a B. Smithi that had a lump like that appear out of nowhere, and 2 molts later it was gone. I never did figure out where it came from. :?


----------



## MizM (Feb 27, 2006)

dragyn5 said:
			
		

> I got my first T in June of last year.....so....um....uh...I guess I'm a little obsessed!!! LOL
> 
> So that only averages out to about 2 T's a month. Actually, I only had 3 T's until I went to MizM's house in November and between now and then I got 44 of them.....so it's all her fault. Yep, I feel good blaming her! Thank you Terri, it's all your fault!
> 
> Luv Ya!!!


It's a pleasure to have contributed to your addiction, dear lady!


----------



## common spider (Feb 28, 2006)

T addiction"s are by far the best!


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yep, I'm addictive to collecting T's and playing with my hubby. One's really expensive and fun and the other is just fun!!! 

By the way, my girl is still with us and hiding in her log right now. I still haven't fed her but I am making sure she has lots of moisture.


----------



## dragyn5 (Mar 18, 2006)

It's been a few weeks and my girl is doing great. She comes out of the log and wanders around. She's eaten some crickets and her abdomen is a weird grey so I hope she molts.


----------



## common spider (Mar 19, 2006)

Thats great that she is doing good as soon as she molts put a picture up.


----------



## jwasted (Mar 19, 2006)

any new news on the T? is she doing better or


----------



## dragyn5 (Apr 12, 2006)

So far she is still doing well. I hope she molts soon, she looks grey and lumpy. She comes out of her log and I think she is eating. The crickets are gone the next day. Will keep you all informed on her progress.


----------



## Endora (Jun 18, 2006)

How is she doing now ? It has been a little while with no update !


----------

